# WB68 Multiswitch installation with 5-LNB dish



## seismo (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey, guys.
For the past several years I've only had one DirecTV receiver in the house but I've wired the house so that whatever is playing on that receiver is transmitted to the bedroom (it's just me and the wife so it hasn't been too much of a problem).
Well, I recently went HD with and HR20 and the 5-LNB dish and I'm ready to put the old standard-def Tivo in the bedroom.
I bought a WB68 and am ready to go except that after looking at the installation guide that came with it, I'm a bit confused.
I haven't looked inside the LNB to see how many RG6 lines are coming out of it but I just want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row before I get started.
How many lines will I be bringing from the dish to the WB68 (there are 6 inputs) and does it matter which line from the LNB goes into which WB68 input?

Thanks.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Four from the dish to the Zinwell. You can run any of the four to any of the four ports on the top of the switch. Just make sure not to plug them into 72.5 or 95 degree ports (the flex ports)


----------



## seismo (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks. That's what I thought I needed to do but the diagrams in the installation booklet confused me.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

DIRECTV in most cases will provide a multiswitch if you need it for free. They will also install it, again in most cases for free.

Why not check with them?

- Craig


----------



## seismo (Sep 19, 2007)

Doh! I didn't realize they would do that....
Anyhoo, I got it installed but I must've missed something.
The picture came in fine and dandy (I'm running two lines to my HR20) but when I tried to change to a standard-def channel I got a "searching for signal".
Tried resetting and now it gets no further than "Step 1 of 2: Checking satellite settings" in the boot sequence.
I thought I was pretty careful. I made all the RG6 cables myself out of a 500ft spool.
Time to backtrack I guess.

Out of curiosity - I still need the B-Band converters when using the WB68, right?


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Yes. With the H20 and HR20, BBCs will be required.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

seismo said:


> Doh! I didn't realize they would do that....
> Anyhoo, I got it installed but I must've missed something.
> The picture came in fine and dandy (I'm running two lines to my HR20) but when I tried to change to a standard-def channel I got a "searching for signal".
> Tried resetting and now it gets no further than "Step 1 of 2: Checking satellite settings" in the boot sequence.
> ...


DIRECTV in most installations will also provide and isntall the cables for free. They will provide, install and align the dish.

I am still thinking that you might want to call them and ask. Free is good.

- Craig


----------



## seismo (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh, the installation has been done for some time. I'm just adding my old receiver back into the mix now, so I needed the multi-switch.

Okay, so here's where I'm at.
I brought 4 lines up from the dish into the attic and attached to the WB68.
Two lines go from the output of the WB68 to my HR20.
I'm having problems with that.
So I just went up into the attic and randomly picked two of the lines coming from the dish and attached to the lines going to the HR20, bypassing the WB68...and it's working great.

Could my WB68 be bad? I bought it brand new (supposedly) from an eBay seller. He sells tons of these. Maybe I just got a lemon.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, it could be that you got a lemon. I got my WB68 from DirecTV and it works fine.

I would suggest that you check to make sure that you are using the correct inputs on the multi-switch.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

Somewhat of a similar question. IF I have 2 connections open on my Zinwell, can I just connect two cables and install my HR20 ( the one sitting in the box in the basement)? In other words, all of the connections are always active?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't see why you need a multiswitch to connect two receivers. Just connect two lines from the dish into one box, and the other two into the other box.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

All of the Zinwell outputs are active all the time.


----------



## seismo (Sep 19, 2007)

stevel said:


> I would suggest that you check to make sure that you are using the correct inputs on the multi-switch.


Yeah...checked that right off the bat. It's all correct.

I'll see if I can get DirecTV to mail me a new WB68.


----------



## seismo (Sep 19, 2007)

Called DirecTV. They said they don't have any 6x8 multiswitches.
I would just order one off the internets but I want to try and get this done this weekend (and today's friday). I'll have to find a local installer and see if I can buy one from him.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DirecTV installers definitely have the WB68.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

seismo said:


> Called DirecTV. They said they don't have any 6x8 multiswitches.
> I would just order one off the internets but I want to try and get this done this weekend (and today's friday). I'll have to find a local installer and see if I can buy one from him.


If you called trying to buy a multiswitch, they told the truth. They cannot sell one. The installers put them in as a part of the installs free of charge. It is automatic if you have 5 or more tuners.

- Craig


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Directv has the WB68, but you cannot purchase one from them. Why not call Directv, tell them you have problems, and I am sure you will get a Tech out there, who will sort it all out, replace whatever, and it will not cost a thing.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm still wondering why you need a multiswitch for two DVRs.


----------



## seismo (Sep 19, 2007)

Arcady said:


> I'm still wondering why you need a multiswitch for two DVRs.


I'd like to use the dual tuners on my HR20, the dual tuners on my D*Tivo and possibly add another receiver in the future.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

As soon as you add the next receiver, DIRECTV will install it and install the switch typically free of charge.

In the mean time enjoy it as is!

- Craig


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Arcady said:


> I'm still wondering why you need a multiswitch for two DVRs.


Basically for future upgrades. Directv now installs the WB68 with any installation. Forward thinking I believe you would call it.


----------

